
Ask HN: Who is working remote due to CoronaVirus? - shabirgilkar
This is to let everyone know which are the individuals&#x2F;companies started to work remotely due to COVID-19 virus spread.<p>Please feel free to mention your experiences, challenges, pre-requisites, suggestions etc.
======
Trias11
I working mostly from home anyways and actually going to industry conferences.

If it will be cancelled - it's ok.

I have some sort of content-to-indifferent state of mind about all of that.

This thing spread quickly. Only 2.5-5% dies. Best is to take care of your
immune system and enjoy your day.

